# FBI Has a slight bit of Humor



## Mun (May 28, 2013)

So the FBI has a very small sense of humor, as well as a possible hate of IE. (look at he green/commented  out text)


----------



## D. Strout (May 28, 2013)

You visit the FBI's site a lot?  Seriously, though, I doubt some FBI agent sat down and decided to put that there for a laugh - it's just the CMS they use.


----------



## netnub (May 28, 2013)

Better question is why are you viewing source of FBI site?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 28, 2013)

No.  More important fact is why does he have 95 unread e-mails and 54 unheard of Google Voice mails?!  

Tisk tisk!  

Just kidding.  I let my Gmail inbox go too.  Its now like 300 unread e-mails...


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 28, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> You visit the FBI's site a lot?  Seriously, though, I doubt some FBI agent sat down and decided to put that there for a laugh - it's just the CMS they use.


Or they are at worst place a webmaster in our planet would be in? Perhaps all hackers are using FBI website as a prototype to practice!  they could be serious in talking to you  :lol:


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 28, 2013)

netnub said:


> Better question is why are you viewing source of FBI site?


Nice question  :lol:


----------



## Mun (May 28, 2013)

netnub said:


> Better question is why are you viewing source of FBI site?


Because.... reasons.

Mun


----------



## Marc M. (May 28, 2013)

@Mun I'd say ... curiosity?


----------



## Chronic (May 28, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> it's just the CMS they use.


Probably - http://plone.org/

Speaking of which, is it any good? First time I heard about it.


----------



## Marc M. (May 28, 2013)

Chronic said:


> Probably - http://plone.org/ Speaking of which, is it any good? First time I heard about it.


Wasn't the govt. using Drupal for most of their sites at some point?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 28, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> No. More important fact is why does he have 95 unread e-mails and 54 unheard of Google Voice mails?!
> 
> 
> Tisk tisk!
> ...


I wish I only had 95 new emails a day =\


----------



## concerto49 (May 28, 2013)

Chronic said:


> Probably - http://plone.org/
> 
> Speaking of which, is it any good? First time I heard about it.


Not good. It's a mess.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 28, 2013)

Chronic said:


> Speaking of which, is it any good?


 

If the FBI uses it, it MUST be secure  

All laughing aside, the Plone site itself leaves much to be desired, and the fact that Plone added that comment (if they did) to their framework shows the semi unprofessional nature of the software itself.


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 29, 2013)

Mun said:


> Because.... reasons.     Mun



Wishing you success, good luck  

As for Plone, I thought it was shit once I was searching CMS for my site. Maybe it's worth a try.


----------

